# Shin Ultraman 2021



## hiroakihsu (Feb 17, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Ultraman

Just found out about this a couple of days ago...The creative team behind Shin Godzilla/Godzilla Resurgence (Anno Hideaki/Shinji Higuchi/Shiro Sagisu) is back with a live-action remake of Ultraman. Coming Summer 2021. New release date is now May 13, 2022.

Judging from the Japanese trailer above, it seems they are taking the formula used in Shin Godzilla and applying it to the world of Ultraman.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 18, 2021)

Not exactly thrilled with purely CGI Ultra and kaiju, but still eager to see what Hideaki Anno does with it. This has to be a dream project for him afterall.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 18, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> Not exactly thrilled with purely CGI Ultra and kaiju, but still eager to see what Hideaki Anno does with it. This has to be a dream project for him afterall.



I do agree though that the CGI shown in the trailer needs to be worked on further...Hopefully they still got time until release this summer.

What I'm really excited about, though, is not this movie, but rather what possible live action projects could come after this one from Hideaki Anno.
If this one is to become successful like Shin Godzilla did (at least in Japan), then I think the only logical next step for Anno would be to finally make that live action Evangelion movie people have been talking about for so long (Me being an Eva fan with fingers crossed).


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 4, 2021)

In a latest twist of events (and I'm not kidding here), Anno Hideaki has already just announced he's also doing a live-action remake of Kamen Rider as well:

https://screenrant.com/shin-kamen-rider-movie-neon-genesis-evangelion-creator/


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 8, 2021)

Your video was UNVAILABLE and PRIVATE? Here the video!



I will waiting for this!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 19, 2022)

Well looks like the video Aspika2219 posted is gone as well....Here's a new teaser trailer, with a new release date:



Shin Ultraman is now slated to release on May 13, 2022 in Japan.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 19, 2022)

I might watch it. reminds me of "Giant Robot" days.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 14, 2022)

TRAILER!



I will waiting!


----------



## Glyptofane (May 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I might watch it. reminds me of "Giant Robot" days.


Johnny Sokko rules!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 27, 2022)

Release date announcement!

13 May = Indonesia, Japan 
1 July = Switzeland
14 July = Canada
23 July = USA
6 October = Malaysia

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10737918/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_rdat

I will waiting!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jul 27, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Release date announcement!
> 
> 13 May = Indonesia, Japan
> 1 July = Switzeland
> ...


The US and Canada dates are for film festival premieres (per IMDB) so general theatre release may be later.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 28, 2022)

hiroakihsu said:


> The US and Canada dates are for film festival premieres (per IMDB) so general theatre release may be later.


OK! Also Switzerland dates was "Neuchâtel International Fantastic Film Festival".


----------

